# I give up, please help me find tripe



## Emma Sue (Mar 23, 2012)

Where on earth do all of you find green tripe?!

How many of you find it somewhere locally, and how many of you order it? If you order it, any suggestions? I live in the Pacific NW. 

How much do you typically pay for it, and how much do you feed?

Also, are some eggs more nutritious than others? I can find duck, chicken, and turkey eggs (all local/free range). Do you think one is better than the other? I feed about 40% chicken, a little turkey, and no duck, so I thought maybe I'd go with duck. What do you think?


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I found a whole tripe straight from a cow locally at a meat retailer that also slaughters. Hare-today.com sells it if you want to order it, as well as many other websites. 

I paid ten dollars for a whole cow tripe (from the slaughterhouse).

I do not know if my dogs will eat it though. I offered them a small piece when I was portioning it out and 2/3 snubbed it. I do not think it is essential to their diet. 

Good luck on finding it. You can also get it canned from tripett (through solid gold). Most here will tell you fresh/frozen is superior to canned. 

As far as eggs (I personally do not feed them often) I know that duck eggs are richer than chicken eggs. 

Duck Eggs.com - Easy to find easy to buy?

Apparently, they are fattier (higher lipid content) and have more of just about everything (potassium, zinc, copper, iron, etc.).


No idea about turkey eggs.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

I live in Australia, so I'm not much help on the where to buy, but.....

I finally got some tripe here, and gave it to my dog for the first time tonight, and he LOVED it. And he is a super picky eater. He freaking loved it. I was really excited =D 

I guess it's ground (kind of the consistency of Thanksgiving stuffing), so not as ground as ground meat, but I'm pretty okay with that, because it was really easy to portion out - I just filled a few containers of it and stuck two in the freezer and one in the fridge. That way I didn't have to smell it for long. Whole is supposed to be an awesome jaw workout, but I'm really okay with what I got haha.

I believe mypetcarnivore.com has it too. Or have you tried greentripe.com?


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

I buy ground tripe from Blue Ridge Beef. It is a local company and I get it at a local pet store. I haven't bothered looking for fresh tripe because I am not going to handle that nasty stuff! With the frozen I can thaw it just enough to cut it in patties and the smell isn't as strong.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

I have to buy it from Blue Ridge Beef too. They have distributors in a lot of places and I found a tiny all natural dog food store that carries it really close to me.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Wow, too bad you didn't come here earlier asking this question? I buy mine through Greentripe.com but through our Co-op WAuzzaOR it's here on the Co-op thread. My husband just left today for Harrison, ID for my nieces' graduation taking with him 5 cases of Raw food for someone in Spokane that I have been holding for a couple months.


----------



## geneseeker66 (Jun 20, 2010)

I use tripett


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you can order tripe from:

GreenTripe.Com Main Index

or

http://www.hare-today.com

or

My Pet Carnivore | Raw dog, cat, and pet food including: tripe, beef, bones, chicken, duck, rabbit, turkey

or check northwest naturals....they are in idaho, no?


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Yeah I've had the greentripe.com stuff shuttled over to me through whiteleo before! I should have thought to do it again, but I live down near Boise and not up north.

I'm putting in an order to greentripe.com. Its going to be ouchy, but we need tripe! I got the plain tripe last time, but trying the tripe/trachea/gullet mix this time. 

If you wanted to go in together on a bulk order sometime, or we found a few other ID people to go in with us maybe we could all get stocked up cheaper... Its a thought anyway!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Oh and I know a lady who raises ducks for eggs here in Caldwell. I can give you her email. I'm not sure how many she's got to sell though. Her flock is pretty big though! A local herding instructor uses this lady's property and sheep (kinda wild sheep lol) for lessons. 

She does sell through Idaho's Bounty, though I'm not sure if they ship up to North ID. We sell our burger and stuff through there too.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Outfit Your Canine Companion With Great Food and Gear at Northwest Pets

do they carry tripe? or maybe they can order it for you?

aren't they in idaho?


----------



## Emma Sue (Mar 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone! I checked out all of the suggested websites/links, and although the price of the tripe was great, the shipping was not. I have a small freezer and cannot buy very much at one time, so the shipping costs were just too much for a small order. I think for the time being, tripe is out. I can't even find canned tripe around here. Hopefully one of these days my searching will pay off.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Where exactly are you?


----------



## _unoriginal (Apr 8, 2012)

I haven't bought any yet but there's a supplier in WI that I will be using that has 50lb cases for $0.50/lb. A few of us are going to split that when I get to feeding tripe.


----------



## Emma Sue (Mar 23, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Where exactly are you?


We're in Moscow.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Emma Sue said:


> We're in Moscow.



moscow, idaho. that is so cool. i was born in moscow, russia. 

if you cannot get tripe, then you cannot get tripe. at some point, you will....in the meantime, feed as close to nature as possible and i'm sure you'll be fine.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> Outfit Your Canine Companion With Great Food and Gear at Northwest Pets
> 
> do they carry tripe? or maybe they can order it for you?
> 
> aren't they in idaho?


They do not carry tripe (well except Tripett and Merrick BG canned tripe) and I'm not sure if they would order in. They are in Eagle, ID.

I know the malamute people I know who feed raw get their tripe raw from some local folks with a start up tripe selling business. There's like a running ad on Craigslist. I however cannot buy local tripe because its grain fed beef. So yeah... hence ordering the ouchy expensive stuff from gt.com.

And its a pretty dang long drive down here from Moscow, don't know that the OP wants to do that.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

monkeys23 said:


> They do not carry tripe (well except Tripett and Merrick BG canned tripe) and I'm not sure if they would order in. They are in Eagle, ID.
> 
> I know the malamute people I know who feed raw get their tripe raw from some local folks with a start up tripe selling business. There's like a running ad on Craigslist. I however cannot buy local tripe because its grain fed beef. So yeah... hence ordering the ouchy expensive stuff from gt.com.
> 
> And its a pretty dang long drive down here from Moscow, don't know that the OP wants to do that.


Just have to have me order some for you...I'm coming over in August for my Anniversary..To CDA that is.I think the order is coming up soon.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i'm going to say something not so popular....but sometimes grain fed is not the enemy if it means getting your dog tripe.

that and whiteleo bringing you some when she comes over.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

magicre said:


> i'm going to say something not so popular....but sometimes grain fed is not the enemy if it means getting your dog tripe.
> 
> that and whiteleo bringing you some when she comes over.


I think the problem is that because some of the grass is actually still in the chambers when rinsed out of the stomach and missed sometimes, grain would be too. And who wants their dogs eating grain? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

you're not missing anything.....it's just that it's not always possible to get the product we should have....

but in thinking about it, i guess with tripe..it's even more important to NOT have grains. ah well.


----------



## Emma Sue (Mar 23, 2012)

whiteleo said:


> Just have to have me order some for you...I'm coming over in August for my Anniversary..To CDA that is.I think the order is coming up soon.


That's so nice, thank you! I'm actually going to be making a short trip to the Portland area next week, so I'm just going to try and pick some up while I'm there.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Emma Sue said:


> That's so nice, thank you! I'm actually going to be making a short trip to the Portland area next week, so I'm just going to try and pick some up while I'm there.


are you a member of the co op? because if you do come over to oregon or washington, we order from hare today and greentripe quite often....

it's possible someone can hold a case for you for a few days...it'd be worth it, i think.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Emma Sue said:


> That's so nice, thank you! I'm actually going to be making a short trip to the Portland area next week, so I'm just going to try and pick some up while I'm there.



I'm pretty sure there are places that sell good quality tripe in Portland, just make sure you know exactly who and where before you come and call and have them hold some for you..


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> Just have to have me order some for you...I'm coming over in August for my Anniversary..To CDA that is.I think the order is coming up soon.


Sweet give me a heads up when it does and I totally will! It was so much cheaper doing it that way.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

magicre said:


> i'm going to say something not so popular....but sometimes grain fed is not the enemy if it means getting your dog tripe.
> 
> that and whiteleo bringing you some when she comes over.


Yeah its really icky if my dogs get any grain. Major upset tummy!


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I'm pretty sure there are places that sell good quality tripe in Portland, just make sure you know exactly who and where before you come and call and have them hold some for you..


Yeah I saw a lot of pet food stores had a big variety of raw stuff when I was there last July. There's gotta be a good tripe connection there.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

The tripe database will be open from July 3-10, so I'll find out when it will be in to see if it coincides with my trip east. Just so you know things ahave gone up for us from Greentripe.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Okay just let me know. Thats okay, it will still probably be cheaper than the order I just put in. Might as well stock up for a little cheaper if I'm able. I was just pleasantly surprised at the really nice benefits that feeding it had.


----------

